# This Poor SpecV...



## Accord_SiR (May 13, 2003)

Click Here if you want to see how to make a nice SpecV look UGLY


----------



## dwill9578 (Jan 13, 2003)

LOL LOL LOL good one man, that chick looks like her face caught on fire and someone put it out with a bag of nickels!!!


----------



## 88 Pulsar SE (Mar 25, 2003)

Stop frontin guys....you know you'd hit it.


----------



## dwill9578 (Jan 13, 2003)

there's not a bag brown enough, and my girl wouldn't approve so I'm not "frontin" take off that top and her bolgna nipples will touch her knee caps--look like some serious saggums.


----------



## 88 Pulsar SE (Mar 25, 2003)

Hell yeah. You guys have high standards. I'm am ugly bastard so I say she's ok. Looks like she may dig the spec !BONUS!


----------



## dwill9578 (Jan 13, 2003)

don't be so hard on yourselve 88, where in Maricopa are ya I just graduated from ASU, get her number maybe you guys could make little baby ugly bastards lol---don't get me wrong my freind yes I do have high standards but we all have to take one for the team once in awhile if ya know what I mean.


----------



## Accord_SiR (May 13, 2003)

dwill9578 said:


> *don't be so hard on yourselve 88, where in Maricopa are ya I just graduated from ASU, get her number maybe you guys could make little baby ugly bastards lol---don't get me wrong my freind yes I do have high standards but we all have to take one for the team once in awhile if ya know what I mean. *



yeah i'll take one for the team as long as im wearing my beer goggles


----------



## B13speed (Mar 26, 2003)

What if thats the owners g/f


----------



## dwill9578 (Jan 13, 2003)

if thats the owners girl then we should all pray for him, permanent beer goggles is a serious illness


----------



## Accord_SiR (May 13, 2003)

B13speed said:


> *What if thats the owners g/f  *



hahaha....It's not. This is....well at least her ass.


----------



## dwill9578 (Jan 13, 2003)

not a bad arse, thank god thats not his chick- Yikes


----------



## Accord_SiR (May 13, 2003)

another bad one: 

"Keep her in the dark"











she thinks she knows what that big shinny tube is for



















okay i'll stop with the ugly chicks now..... who wants to see some hot chicks?


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

damn, do these guys letting their cars get pics taken with these girls think they are cute??????? It is almost like they are toing to send pics to import tuer or somethin..  poor guys


----------



## B13speed (Mar 26, 2003)

Umm.........Maybe they look better in person  

Yeah thats it they must look better in person :bs:

OR They're just some freaky azz hoes that give head jobs to dudes w/ nice cars  :banana:


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

yah, cameras lie like that, I bet in person she doesn't have saggy skin or pimples.... and her hair is a nice blonde too... those damn cameras I tell u what!


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

oh damn, i couldnt stop laughing at the first pic.....very good one beer goggles for sure.


----------



## B13speed (Mar 26, 2003)

Oh yes Beer Goggles

The effects of Beer Goggles
http://www.ratedtoons.com/flash/Beer_Goggles.cfm


----------



## Accord_SiR (May 13, 2003)

Sorry to say, but it is not the camera!---see below---

http://www.cardomain.com/member_pages/view_page.pl?page_id=257547&page=11


that beer goggle toon was funny stuff


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

i dont know about you guys but the girl with the yellow spec doesnt seem "horrible" i can admit that i wouldnt be checking her out as she walks past me but i give a one thumbs up for the legs...i dunno, thats just me i have seen worse.


----------



## B13speed (Mar 26, 2003)

I think she should stay in the trunk, but who am I to judge. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.............Unless the eyes have a beer goggle prescription


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

MY EYES!!! MY EYES!!! IT BURNS!!! IT BURNS!!Close it !!!CLOSE IT!!!!...DEAR GOD PLEASE CLOSE IT!!!!!!!! aw...ah ...thank god i closed it before my eyes burned out....my 7th grade girlfriend was ten times hotter than any of them. and its important to have high standards guys! or else you'll be going out with one of them...not to bragg or anything but my current Girl looks like Natalie Portman (y'know...Starwars Queen), and i'm only 17, so you guys should be doing a lot better than me..wink wink, 88 PULSAR.......wow..talk about ugly...i'd be better to have the owner posing than those ugly ass hoes. well...if you'll excuse me, i need to look at my Girl's picture to prevent me from being scared for life.


----------



## Accord_SiR (May 13, 2003)

Silvspec86 said:


> *MY EYES!!! MY EYES!!! IT BURNS!!! IT BURNS!!Close it !!!CLOSE IT!!!!...DEAR GOD PLEASE CLOSE IT!!!!!!!! aw...ah ...thank god i closed it before my eyes burned out....my 7th grade girlfriend was ten times hotter than any of them. and its important to have high standards guys! or else you'll be going out with one of them...not to bragg or anything but my current Girl looks like Natalie Portman (y'know...Starwars Queen), and i'm only 17, so you guys should be doing a lot better than me..wink wink, 88 PULSAR.......wow..talk about ugly...i'd be better to have the owner posing than those ugly ass hoes. well...if you'll excuse me, i need to look at my Girl's picture to prevent me from being scared for life.  *


nice...
~by the way, could you email me some pictures of your girl, i love that chick from starwars, a friend of mine has a huge poster of her on his wall and every time i go over there is drool  hook me up man. does she have any sisters?


----------



## Accord_SiR (May 13, 2003)

here is some help for all you guys who are suffering from the ugly stick victims. again i apologize for any permanent damage i have caused.
>>>Keep Those Standards Up. They're out there.<<<

http://www.babesandcars.com


----------



## 88 Pulsar SE (Mar 25, 2003)

Can't take it anymore...heading on over to the masturbation thread


----------



## Quaz (Dec 20, 2002)

lmao,
I would guess all the guys saying she was nasty have issues.
Post YOUR girl (not a model) and then add comment.....see what the peeps say then.


----------



## germex (Jan 15, 2003)

Damn, you guys are some picky bastards. Back here in good ol' Ohio, she would be a pagent queen. Of course she would be posing with her trophy with Betsy, the county's prize dairy cow. LOL. And some words of wisdom for you, "They all look good with your d*ck in their mouth". Peace.


----------



## muphasta (Aug 12, 2002)

I don't think the brunette by the yellow one is bad at all! 
I also don't think the blonde's ass belongs to the top chicks face, isn't she a brunette on top?

I have high standards, that is why I married a hot woman, but I got horny a lot, that is why I made fat/ugly women feel good!


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

RB26DETT_4_ME said:


> *nice...
> ~by the way, could you email me some pictures of your girl, i love that chick from starwars, a friend of mine has a huge poster of her on his wall and every time i go over there is drool  hook me up man. does she have any sisters? *


Hehe, sorry, but she didnt like the idea of sending her pic to ppl she didnt know you understand, there are some crazyasses out there...you gotta protect yourself. but anyway, you can search for Natalie Portman pics anywhere, my girl looks exactly like her, but taller. anyway, she was flattered.....so was I....hehe...keep up the high standards.


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

Damn you guys are mean. The red Spec is owned by a guy named Matt (Spec V Tuner) on B15Sentra.net and theVBoard.com at least. And that is his girlfriend.

I don't know the cat with the yellow Spec though.

I figured I would share other pics of girls on a Spec, namely on mine (and if you think these girls are busted I am sorry but you are gay  ):


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

Damn... I bought a silver spec and it didn't come with any of those... I had some 16 yr olds get all over me though askin stupid s#!t like if they could drive etc blah blah but I had to tell them maybe in a few years... Then I just walked off into my friends house, man, I'm 23 now, and I don't remember 16 yr olds being stacked like them, and I don't remember ever walking off if some girls are trying to talk to me, I'm losing my mind.


----------



## Accord_SiR (May 13, 2003)

> *Originally posted by CorNut *
> Damn... I bought a silver spec and it didn't come with any of those... I had some 16 yr olds get all over me though askin stupid s#!t like if they could drive etc blah blah but I had to tell them maybe in a few years... Then I just walked off into my friends house, man, I'm 23 now, and *I don't remember 16 yr olds being stacked like them*, and I don't remember ever walking off if some girls are trying to talk to me, I'm losing my mind.


*I don't remember 16 yr olds being stacked like them*
what is this world coming to? I still can't figure out this situation, it seems like it is getting worse everyday. I'm only 21 and it's really frustrating to see girls that are 15-16 and are hot. I don't remember as many girls looking like they do now when i was that age. Oh well, "if there's no grass on the field, roll her over and play in the mud." just kidding, i dont like "grass" on the field anyway


----------



## muphasta (Aug 12, 2002)

How do you guys think I feel? I am 32, and I get caught looking at girls that I think must be 19-22. Well, in some cases, they turn out to be my wife's students. She teaches 7th and 8th grade!!! I am not a perv either!!! (ok, so I am a perv, but I am not a pedophile)
I am not into young girls, but damn, These girls are half my age!!!


----------



## germex (Jan 15, 2003)

muphasta said:


> *How do you guys think I feel? I am 32, and I get caught looking at girls that I think must be 19-22. Well, in some cases, they turn out to be my wife's students. She teaches 7th and 8th grade!!! I am not a perv either!!! (ok, so I am a perv, but I am not a pedophile)
> I am not into young girls, but damn, These girls are half my age!!! *


Oh muphasta, 27 here, and I feel your pain man. Talk about jail bait and you can't see the line on the hook. LOL. Peace.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

ahhh, the advantages of being 18....


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

That is true, a lot of times you can't be too sure how old the girls are. A lot of them look older than they really are. I figure as long as they are 18 it is all good although I like them over 21 (I am 25 btw). A good lead in question for me if I am trying to holler is after a little small banter asking them what they do for a living? At least they will either tell you what they do or that they are a student and then you can ask the typical what do you major in? if they just look at you and blush you know you are in trouble  . Then it is time to leave her be heh


----------

